# Martial arts belt display.



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

My God child is (9) and she just made her black belt. I had some old cypress from a 40 yer old bed I reclaimed from her uncle. I milled it and made her this belt display. I will post more pictures after she puts all her belts in it. The whole front is removable and held on with magnets. It has a recessed lip for alignment and to insure it wouldn't slide down although the magnets would have been enough.

It's finished with 3 cotes of amber shellac then two cotes clear shellac.


----------



## Reclaimed Wood Blog (May 28, 2013)

Nice. Using reclaimed wood...

http://reclaimedwoodblog.com/


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

super nice :yes::yes::yes:


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Very nice, and it looks like she is proud of it.


----------



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

That's a neat display box. I'd like to know more about your method of using the magnets. This sounds like something I may look at trying for a shadow box I want to build.

Mark


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

The idea came to me when I couldn't find hinges I was happy with. The frame is made to fit the box exactly. I then made a dado cut the thickness of the box sides plus a hair wide an 3/8" deep in the frame or door. It now sets back inside the box by 3/8". I drilled 1/2" holes deep enough to set the magnets in both the door and box in the same location. 2 on top and 2 on bottom. I actually put a short screw instead of a magnet in the bottom half of box to ensure easy separation when needed. The magnets are epoxied in. ( just make sure you don't epoxy the magnets in where they push away) that would be counter productive.

Once the magnets were dried I put the pieces together and cut a kerf groove where they were meeting up. You can cut a finger groove on the bottom to help open the door when needed.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

I didn't have any pictures of the inset cut maybe when she gets the belts in. Here is one of the kerf cut and what I started with.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

Started with this.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Look at that cute little face. She looks so proud. I'd love to see it loaded with her belts. Nice build. And congratulations to her. That is something to be proud of.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

Chaincarver Steve said:


> Look at that cute little face. She looks so proud. I'd love to see it loaded with her belts. Nice build. And congratulations to her. That is something to be proud of.


Yeah she is proud and if she don't get it loaded with belts soon I will go help her.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Looks really nice!


----------



## gus1962 (Jan 9, 2013)

Nice reclaimed wood!It must be fun while making the project.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Hey, did you guys get the belts loaded up yet? Your adoring fans need their photo fix!


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Looks great Rich. Nice work, and the finish looks very good.


















.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

Chaincarver Steve said:


> Hey, did you guys get the belts loaded up yet? Your adoring fans need their photo fix!


No I was busy or she was gone. Her and her little brother are into the martial arts. I'm going over there tomorrow.


----------



## MagGeorge (Jul 5, 2012)

It looks great and well made. Great idea on the magnets and the screw. I'm sure she'll treasure it, specially made by godfather for her. Great job!


----------



## thegrgyle (Jan 11, 2011)

:thumbsup:

That is one slick case, and I really like how you are planning on displaying the belts. How are you planning on keeping the belts in place on the dowels? Are they basically going to just sit on each other, with no space in between? 

That is a great finish, and I also love the idea of the magnets to hold the door. That is a perfect solution for a door that will not be operated too often. :thumbsup:

Very nice work, indeed!

Edit: It is also great that she has taken an interest in Martial arts. It is great for their discipline, and also teaches them some much needed self defense, especially to help deter any sort of abduction. Kudos to the parents to guiding her and paying for the lessons.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

Well I'm still waiting for her mom to get the time to load the belts with her. I offered but she said they were going to do it.

As for the belts they wrap around dowels then you use a zip tie o secure it.
They have 1/2" spacers seen stacked up in the picture that go between belts. The spacers can be removed leaving room for 3 more black belts. If she goes higher then that we need to rethink things.:thumbsup:

The finish was just a couple cotes of amber shellac then a couple of clear shellac. Next time I will wipe with BLO first.


----------



## Wood4Brains (Jul 25, 2012)

> "then you use a zip tie o secure it."


Zip Tie???

Now you're speaking MY language!!!


----------



## mn pete (Dec 10, 2010)

This is very cool! My seven year old just successfully tested for his yellow belt and I've been wondering about a good way to display his belts.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

*Finally*

Well i finally got a picture with the belts in it. She gas room for her next black belt and then two more if we take out the dividers. 

Her mom was going to get new belts that weresll the same size etc. but then she changes her mind. She decided to display the actual belts she tested with.

I know colorful walls. Not mine my wife like every shade of green. &#55357;&#56835;


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Nice :thumbsup: That makes for quite a colorful display. I'm happy it see it all belted up. Looks great.


----------

